# crane migration



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

Where are the Sandhills at ?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I ahve seen large flocks all over from North Central to South East... look for some fresh choppped corn.


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

Appreciate the info !


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

Thinking of heading out to do some crane hunting around the Tappen area ? ANYONE seen anything for cranes around ?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I haven't been that far west but it's a bit weird as I haven't seen the numbers. Stay in the hills and I'm sure there's huntable numbes there.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

I've heard of good numbers in northern SD :computer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Lots of cranes flying over the last couple days.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Lot of cranes moving over Norwich, ND on the 15th of Oct., before the wind changed to the south.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

does anyone know if there are any cranes left in SD or ND? I'm not sure if the snow we got here pushed them out. I'm planning on going up north in a week and i'm just wondering if it will be worth my time. Any info would be great.

take care guys/gals,


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

On Friday (24) we encountered a field that held an minimum 300-400 cranes, south of Cando. I have never seen that many in one place before. However, we did not see or hear any flying the next day.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

This past weekend the group i was with hunted cranes for a couple hours and managed to scratch 5 out of the flocks, they were in northern SD, east of the missouri, and just west of HWY 281. I guess we had seen about 400


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Most of the cranes have left Saskatchewan by now as they started heading south the first week of oct.
WE are expecting some freezing temps and first snowstorm in a couple of days


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

anyone here of cranes left in SD? I don't think they are left in the state with the cold temps and snow but thought i would ask.


----------



## 97parker (Jan 8, 2008)

I just got back from New Mexico where I shot my first crane. The area I hunt has free crane tags with a small game license and limit of 3 per day.
Have hunted there a couple of years and this year shot my first crane. It grilled up nice.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone know when the cranes will show up in the rainwater basin in Nebraska? I hear going out there in the spring for their migration back is pretty cool. If anyone knows a good time to go, that would be great.


----------

